# Whats a good blind?



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I want to start getting into decoying snow geese and what would be the best blind to get?


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

Avery Finisher


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

In the snow spread depending on the cover I would sooner wear whites I have found that the snows are getting wise to those shadows and the rectangle looking shapes in the field whites with socks around you with 30"-36" stakes are the best to hide under.. my .02 worth


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

khaki finisher w/avery killer weed.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

finisher


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Final Approach Eliminator sport utility


----------



## NLhunter (May 2, 2005)

I throw a vote out for Finisher. All around versatily can't be beat


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

finisher


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

If you are tall like me a Legacy blind is the way to go. it is longer and wider than most blinds.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

If you're on a budget there is nothing wrong with the Power Hunter Avery makes, I have 2 myself. However, I dont believe you can beat a Finisher


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Migrator all the way

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER :sniper:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm also for the migrator, can't beat it for a big guy


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I would have the say the finisher is the best way to go.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Finishers, I have one of the earlier models and they are tough as nails, but the newer ones are a differnt story. I have broke 2 of them and I know it is from the change in the steel tubing they use. I throw my hunting gear around and treat it like hunting gear. I would get what ever you feal like buying.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tyler.....Maybe you are just getting fat and happy like the rest of us!!!!!!! That gal pal of yours must be a good cook!!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have a finisher, I love mine. My friend liked it so much he went out and got one.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

NLhunter said:


> I throw a vote out for Finisher. All around versatily can't be beat


I agree!


----------



## villarwj (Jun 8, 2005)

We started using a 5'x8' light brown cornstalk pattern medium weight cover with 1"x6" light and dark brown fabric strips sewn close together on the upside. The cover also has, sewn on one end, a camo netting that you pull over your head and shoulders. You can see well throught the net. This works well. I've even lost sight of hunters when walking back to the decoy spread.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I hunt out of both the Finisher, and the Migrator. Can't say enough good things about either one. I like thae Migrator a lil' more, cuz of the extra room.


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

We used the Power Hunter this year and really liked the low profile of the blinds. They worked good and the price was right. Left the Top Guns in the trailer! :beer:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i love my finisher and on top of it it packs up much better than any of the fa's


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I like Brobones idea about getting back into the white pants and parkas *when the weather is nice*. Throw some field straw or weeds around you. Get under some taller windsocks. Make a back rest by digging a shallow trench and piling up the dirt for the back rest and you are in business. But, if the weather is bad, get into a low-profile blind of your choosing. They are the ticket when the weather is bad.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would get a finisher, even though they are a little bit more they are worth it because they fold up and don't take alot of room. they are also easier to haul into the field if you can't walk into it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I like Brobones idea about getting back into the white pants and parkas when the weather is nice.


I like it too Perry......Old school is new again!!!!! :lol:


----------

